# Can you help me choosing a high end wallet for my fathers 50th anniversary?



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello there dear sirs and ladies. So my fathers birthday is on the 12th of February and hes been alive for 50 years. Hes childhood wasnt very appreciable and he has to work for both me and my mother which is a disabled person and frankly doesnt use her head too often, displaying laziness and lack of understanding, regular forgetfulness and other harsh symptoms due to a past deep depression and current and constant medication .

I have never been able to or my mother for that effect, to purchase a significant item for him in hes previous birthdays (when he always tried to help me, even if the gifts werent thousands of € worth) and i want that to change after all the suffering he went trough in life for me and my mothers future now. For that reason alone i think it would be more than fitting to gift him with an awesome goodie that any man can enjoy, that being his own wallet ^^ (a mans castle ahaha or so i heard). 

I wanted the wallet to not exceed the 300€ mark and any lower than that would be very appreciable, which for a wallet i suppose is a lot of money already. So, regarding the features i would really like if you could name European brands (we live in Europe ) that are globalized and can provide with excellent materials choices (the finest natural leathers or other pure components), must have a money pocket (small or enlarged) and should be able to carry at least 8 cards in each pocket (with at least 2 per each slot). Not mandatory, but i suppose RFID protection would be an awesome feature for the wallet to feature, since nowadays we can never trust enough on law enforcements to control these wild "black hats". 

A brand i had considered was Montblanc, but theyr website is not intuitive in terms of feature sorting (only price from high to low without pricing.... lol) since they seem to be a very well known brand in terms of leather goods and the brand emblem is coated in palladium or ruthenium and theyr price range seems to be from 130-350€ (even if just coated or cast upon, its awesome to see a precious metal in touch with the case ;-), symbolizing our non corrosive friendship). Then again, im always open to other brands that use wood based or even carbon fiber based solutions (i would like to avoid metal wallets, since theyr usually only card holders and like i said, i want a traditional flip wallet).

Give me your best suggestions, of the best watch with the most features and incredible build quality that costs no more than 300€. From what ive seen, Louis Vuitton costs over 800€ for a wallet, made out of some pretty ugly leather... im guessing on that one 80% of the price is brand name alone .-.! Anyways, thank you very much for any input and dont forget that the brand must either ship internationally and should pack some history (not mandatory), because what better way to compliment a lifestory than with good prestige . Thank you!


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

, is it that large that nobody was able to read and summarise the needs or its just a really subjective topic that is more of a "go for the one with the more features and relinquish the brand name"? 

I would really like some suggestions from someone (the wallet is not a necessity, but i cant think of anything better for him either) and if you really cant define what a nice wallet should be like (should i go with Montblanc and be done with it?) is there any another type of gift for my father, worthy of this important timeline that wont break the bank, but wont be a slouch either?


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

The Montblanc wallets are very nice, and, in my opinion, very good looking. In their price category, I think they are an excellent choice. However, I would also look into handmade options (Etsy?), since your budget will go further without the name brand premium. I have a few handmade leather pieces, and they are truly amazing quality for the price.


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

chrisleger1 said:


> The Montblanc wallets are very nice, and, in my opinion, very good looking. In their price category, I think they are an excellent choice. However, I would also look into handmade options (Etsy?), since your budget will go further without the name brand premium. I have a few handmade leather pieces, and they are truly amazing quality for the price.


Thank you! Its good to hear that Montblanc is a suitable brand for a gift of such significant milestone. Alright tough, ill take a look at Etsy, since they seem to have an inconceivable amount of wallets available!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

As someone who has spent money on wallets only to be disappointed the first thing is learn about the construction of a wallet and ignore the branding on the front. Read this as a good starter on what to look for:
Men's Style: Five Tips for Choosing a Quality Wallet | The Huffington Post

I say this because a few years ago I bought a Dunhill wallet that constantly fell apart - it was replaced 3 times under warranty all for the same issue. I really liked the design however it was a massive waste of $300. After learning about the wallet when replacing this one I noticed that most 'high end' brands are poorly made (Bally, Hermes, Paul Smith, LV). Yes the leather they use has a very nice feel to it but ultimately they are badly made. I ended up buying a $100 wallet from Etsy and haven't looked back!

Before you put this down to me having too many things in there I keep the following in my wallet - licence, 4 credit cards and minimal cash - that's it


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dunhill wallets might as well be a fossil. They are total wastes og money.

I use montblanc. I dont foresee switching due to quality issues. Very happy. My preference is a trifold however and they only offer those once every so often with the ability to take 8+ cards. So my pick is a montblanc. Get the normal grain. The bewer softer grains or "carbon" gimmicks wont last as long.

One of my brothers loves Cartier wallets... they are (his anyways) very shiny and look off to me. But he swears by them.

ST Dupont makes amazing pens and I assume the same is true with their leather goods. My personal opinion though is only with their pens so go check them out.

If it were me truthfully, go down to your local MB boutique and check out what they have and buy it and thats that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dingdong (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes be careful, brand is not everything. A friend of mine bought a louis vuitton csnvass wallet that only lasted about 4 years. I use a card holder now and fold my cash in the centre compartment (a boss one my partner bought me 3 years ago) and it is ok quality. For some interesting peices though i haveno experience in them personally, check out ghurka and swaine adeney. Maybe someone with experience in these brands can chip in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/what-wallet-do-you-use-2529970.html


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Saddleback, I love mine.


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

up1911fan said:


> Saddleback, I love mine.


Lifetime warranty! That sounds like an amazing option :O! And they claim it has all the features Gunnar_917 linked about.


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> As someone who has spent money on wallets only to be disappointed the first thing is learn about the construction of a wallet and ignore the branding on the front. Read this as a good starter on what to look for:
> Men's Style: Five Tips for Choosing a Quality Wallet | The Huffington Post
> 
> I say this because a few years ago I bought a Dunhill wallet that constantly fell apart - it was replaced 3 times under warranty all for the same issue. I really liked the design however it was a massive waste of $300. After learning about the wallet when replacing this one I noticed that most 'high end' brands are poorly made (Bally, Hermes, Paul Smith, LV). Yes the leather they use has a very nice feel to it but ultimately they are badly made. I ended up buying a $100 wallet from Etsy and haven't looked back!
> ...


Hey Gunnar, this was mentioned by another user and based on the five tips for choosing, do you believe this particular wallet from this brand would be good? (Bifold Wallet - Large Leather Bi Fold Wallet | Saddleback Leather Co.)

Would you recommend any of the brands also posted on this article? 6 of the best wallets you can buy for under $100 right now - Business Insider, would Pad & Quill or Bellroy be a reasonable choice? Apparently Bellroy works with top-grain leather and Pad & Quill full-grain leather, with big emphasis on the stitching. Thank you if you can reply. Both seem to be pleated aswell.


----------



## Aututto (May 29, 2012)

Hmmmmm it depends. Does he have a brand he's always loved? LV, montblanc, etc? If so I say it's just best to find a quality brand he loves. Otherwise I think a lot of the micro strap makers, like the forum sponsors, usually have a selection of unique and cool wallets. I remember I bought a wallet/strap combo from a strap maker on here. I no longer have the strap (sold it with the watch) but I still have the wallet! It's so unique and no one has one like it. The leather has amazing patina from all the use.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Your a good son, nice work mate, hes lucky to have such a thoughtful son, cheers


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Your a good son, nice work mate, hes lucky to have such a thoughtful son, cheers


Thank you . Im sure i could always do much better, but at least he should get some respect in a near future for what he has to take up with sometimes.


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

kcarvell said:


> Hmmmmm it depends. Does he have a brand he's always loved? LV, montblanc, etc? If so I say it's just best to find a quality brand he loves. Otherwise I think a lot of the micro strap makers, like the forum sponsors, usually have a selection of unique and cool wallets. I remember I bought a wallet/strap combo from a strap maker on here. I no longer have the strap (sold it with the watch) but I still have the wallet! It's so unique and no one has one like it. The leather has amazing patina from all the use.


Hey there ^^. He doesnt have any preferences since he never looked at a wallet thoroughly in the past, just how much it could carry and wether or not it was in the very least durable. I wasnt aware there were so many independent leather workers on the market and now that i have, its becoming clear to me that choosing a quality wallet is harder than choosing a quality luxury watch ehe.


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Crate410 said:


> Dunhill wallets might as well be a fossil. They are total wastes og money.
> 
> I use montblanc. I dont foresee switching due to quality issues. Very happy. My preference is a trifold however and they only offer those once every so often with the ability to take 8+ cards. So my pick is a montblanc. Get the normal grain. The bewer softer grains or "carbon" gimmicks wont last as long.
> 
> ...


The closest MB boutique is on the mainland, which is one flight trip away ehe. Im not sure how long it could take for the wallet to reach the airport store, if it could even happen on the two day span that the trip would take for me. All in all, im starting to think it wont be worth it at this time :/. Perhaps i should be chasing another brand, at a lower cost.


----------



## Aututto (May 29, 2012)

Time_Diogo97 said:


> Hey there ^^. He doesnt have any preferences since he never looked at a wallet thoroughly in the past, just how much it could carry and wether or not it was in the very least durable. I wasnt aware there were so many independent leather workers on the market and now that i have, its becoming clear to me that choosing a quality wallet is harder than choosing a quality luxury watch ehe.


Well I don't directly mean wallet brands he's interested in. Does he love montblanc for their pens? Is he a fan of Cartier jewelry? Does he love LV luggage? I would use that as crutch to maybe jump into a name brand he would like. Other wise, yes there is an overwhelming amount of well made wallets to be found! Good luck on your kind gesture


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe look at Coach and wallets around the $100 mark. Stick to companies whose business is wallets and such. Not companies that have them as just an add on thing to fill out their portfolio.

DON


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Bellroy makes amazing wallets, as well as Popov Leather. Both custom hand made numbers. Bellroy is out of Australia (I think) and i have one of their numbers.. amazing quality


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pesti13nce said:


> Bellroy makes amazing wallets, as well as Popov Leather. Both custom hand made numbers. Bellroy is out of Australia (I think) and i have one of their numbers.. amazing quality


When i had checked Bellroy i saw they use texture fibers and top grain leather for theyr wallets. According to every guide ive read, only full grain leather and high grade nylon stitched wallets should be considered as a sturdy and a solid worthwhile investment.


----------



## ImVossy (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you have a Smythson retailer nearby? Their leather is stunning and the craftsmanship is wonderful - some of their wallets are also quite moderately priced considering their reputation and quality.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Time_Diogo97 said:


> When i had checked Bellroy i saw they use texture fibers and top grain leather for theyr wallets. According to every guide ive read, only full grain leather and high grade nylon stitched wallets should be considered as a sturdy and a solid worthwhile investment.


When did this start? Mine is probably 3 years old and i'm almost 100% sure that is Full Grain Leather (Although the stitching i'm positive isn't Nylon). Maybe the quality went down? If this is the case i wouldn't recommend Belroy, i know Popov is very good hand stitched quality


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pesti13nce said:


> When did this start? Mine is probably 3 years old and i'm almost 100% sure that is Full Grain Leather (Although the stitching i'm positive isn't Nylon). Maybe the quality went down? If this is the case i wouldn't recommend Belroy, i know Popov is very good hand stitched quality


Sorry for the 48 hour later reply . Its states in theyr website that they are using "Premium top-grain leather" which would make sense given theyr wide color range, with the specialized treatments, coating and sanding. I noticed how Bellroy also takes quite a long time to resupply on theyr products. Last time i checked, theyr RFID Hide & Seek wallet range is mostly out of stock with only the Black one available, but its been like that for almost a month (they dont seem good at handling mass production and demand). Well after a long search, i sticked up with Etsy and went with a Pad & Quill wallet, since they literally ticked all the correct points. About 57€ + 27€ of priority shipping, but still better than the 60€ of shipping in theyr official website i guess .


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Tony Perotti is another great high end wallet choice.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Time_Diogo97 said:


> Hey Gunnar, this was mentioned by another user and based on the five tips for choosing, do you believe this particular wallet from this brand would be good? (Bifold Wallet - Large Leather Bi Fold Wallet | Saddleback Leather Co.)
> 
> Would you recommend any of the brands also posted on this article? 6 of the best wallets you can buy for under $100 right now - Business Insider, would Pad & Quill or Bellroy be a reasonable choice? Apparently Bellroy works with top-grain leather and Pad & Quill full-grain leather, with big emphasis on the stitching. Thank you if you can reply. Both seem to be pleated aswell.


So sorry I only just saw this question.

I havent seen Pad and Quill in the flesh but have seen Bellroy. The Bellroy seemed well constructed but I wasn't a fan of the leather quality. The Pad and Quill looks nice and also well made.

In my experiences luxury brands use really nice leather but the workmanship is lacking


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I know you've already gotten yours but for future reference this is where I got my wallet from. About a year on and it's still like new and I'm very happy with it
https://www.etsy.com/au/shop/nivisto


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is a pic of said wallet


----------



## Time_Diogo97 (Dec 19, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So sorry I only just saw this question.
> 
> I havent seen Pad and Quill in the flesh but have seen Bellroy. The Bellroy seemed well constructed but I wasn't a fan of the leather quality. The Pad and Quill looks nice and also well made.
> 
> In my experiences luxury brands use really nice leather but the workmanship is lacking


Hey there again ^^. Yes, i have noticed many people complaining about how brands such as Louis Vuitton, Gucci, etc. usually have a very high pricetag with great looking leather such as ostrich, alligator or even snakeskin, but other than the brand and perhaps design they seem to be floppy and theyr durability quite average if not below an even price-to-quality ratio. My father is enjoying the wallet so far, so im glad with that .


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

Il Bussetto

I have one and it is beautiful.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

My 12 year old Coach Buffalo is reaching end of life, and I'm eying the Bellroy Note Sleeve. Has anyone actually seen the Bellroy Executive line? Is it worth twice the price?


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I love my Montblanc Extreme 6 CC wallet and your dad will too! 

Montblanc Extreme Wallet 6cc


----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

Go look at leatherology. 135 bucks you get the best wallet Ive seen. I recommend the slim bifold or bifold. I bought them for gift and my brother loves it. I bought myself a trifold and its a bit too bulky for my style but has flattened over time. Doesnt look as sleek as the bifolds. Also get the smooth grain. Looks beautiful in person.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

I use Ettinger and can wholeheartedly recommend. They use English bridle leather that's very supple and durable. Not as flashy as the average "lux" brands, uses top class leather, and reasonably priced.


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

My brother bought me a Bellroy Bifold for my birthday and I love it. I’m not sure what the exact model is but it’s the one with a hidden card slot, not a hidden cash slot.

I love it but I’m not sure I’d pay that much for myself. I can’t compare it to other high end wallets but it is incredibly nice. As previously said the leather is somewhat thin but still good quality. The thinness is by design and not from the company cutting corners.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Another vote for Saddleback. I've had mine for a few years now and it's my absolute favorite.


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out Popov Leather and Das Offene Meer Leather.

They are less expensive than your budget, but in no way cheap. They’re handmade leather wallets with multiple styling options.

Customer service on both is also fantastic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

Louis Vuitton wallets have worked out well for me and worth every penny. I've owned other "high end" brands and all fell apart.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Das offenne meer Leather Company or Ashland leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Another vote for Coach.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

try bottega , i will good for your father


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Coach has some nice leather wallets at reasonable prices, especially if you can get them from the outlets. I use a Montblanc wallet for years now and it's still holding up well with no sign of wear or tear.


----------

